# Careful Hot



## Toni (Sep 10, 2010)

My obsession continues with the Dragon Scale series of pens. Two new Dragon Scale Pens... First one I call Fire Scales on a Sedona and the second one reminds me of Gator scales on a Jr.Emperor (not that I have been that close to one).

thank you for your feedback and for looking!!


----------



## greggas (Sep 10, 2010)

Very cool colors Toni


----------



## johnspensandmore (Sep 10, 2010)

Beautiful as always, Toni! You do amazing work.


----------



## cnirenberg (Sep 10, 2010)

Toni,
Those are some cool looking pens.  I really like your design on these.


----------



## Lenny (Sep 10, 2010)

How long do you have to dry the dragon scales before you cast them?

Are they from New Zealand dragons?  :wink: :biggrin::tongue:

You always come up with something new!


----------



## Toni (Sep 10, 2010)

Thank you for the complements



Lenny said:


> How long do you have to dry the dragon scales before you cast them?
> 
> Are they from New Zealand dragons? :wink: :biggrin::tongue:
> 
> You always come up with something new!


 
Lenny do you really think I know how to cast a blank? LOL NOT! They are quite messy because they are not cast I get ink everywhere.

Pretty sure they are all Jersey dragons that hang out with the Jersey Devil....thank you Lenny!!


----------



## markgum (Sep 10, 2010)

beautiful.  the fire scales is my favorite


----------



## rjwolfe3 (Sep 10, 2010)

Very cool. Your work is amazing.


----------



## OLDMAN5050 (Sep 10, 2010)

Toni, as usual stunning, your work is 2nd to none................I always look foward to you next post in show off your pens


----------



## Skye (Sep 10, 2010)

Wow, I like the yellows the best. Well, with that plating anyhow. I'd like to see the first one with a gunmetal kit.


----------



## Toni (Sep 10, 2010)

OLDMAN5050 said:


> Toni, as usual stunning, your work is 2nd to none................I always look foward to you next post in show off your pens



Thank you so much, its been a while since I have shown any pens glad I did, it has cheered me up a bit.



Skye said:


> Wow, I like the yellows the best. Well, with that plating anyhow. I'd like to see the first one with a gunmetal kit.



I do not have any gunmetal kits for those tubes, suggestions??


----------



## Skye (Sep 10, 2010)

Embarrasingly enough it's been so long since I've bought kits (and rollerball especially) that I've no clue what kits come in black titanium. May have to search CSUSA to see what's available.  Also, you're playing off the gold in the blank and I'd be playing off the black. Just my darker side controlling me again, lol


----------



## Lordnyax (Sep 10, 2010)

wow! those look fantastic!


----------



## Willee (Sep 10, 2010)

Love that second pen ... looks almost like Mexican Fire Agate.

I think you got a winner here with your castings.


----------



## jskeen (Sep 10, 2010)

You've gotten better at those!  I really like the way those blanks look on a two piece pen better than the sierra's.  The color scheme on these is more unified, but still bold and attention getting.  I think the two tone emperor jr kit really matches well, The gold being the dominant color in the blank but the accent in the kit works together without being overwhelmingly gold.  

The Sedona is available in both black ti and platinum for that tube set.  You could also sub a Baron, but I think the little bit of gingerbread in the centerband, and the dome finial compliments these blanks better.    The CS kits would need different tubes.  

Good job!   I want to see the Gent with the custom finial too


----------



## ldb2000 (Sep 10, 2010)

Hey Toni , the Jersey Dragons want their scales back , they say it's embarrassing running around naked :biggrin:

Another great one.... err .... two .


----------



## nytefaii (Sep 10, 2010)

love the top one


----------



## wizard (Sep 10, 2010)

Toni,
They both look great !!!!!!!! You are the best at whatever you do !!!
Warm regards, Doc


----------



## BRobbins629 (Sep 10, 2010)

Maybe they'll scare away the NZ quakes!.  Beauties!!


----------



## Jim15 (Sep 10, 2010)

Awesome work, as usual.


----------



## Phunky_2003 (Sep 10, 2010)

Toni

The work you do is simply amazing.  You certainly raise the bar each time you post.  That Jr. Emperor has to be one of the most creative pens I've seen.   I will say again you need to submit to the PMG.

Someday when I get things straightened out I hope I'll have one of your pens in my collection.  The things you come up with and do a collection isn't complete without at least one of your pens.  I too look forward to your posts and watch for your next masterpiece.


----------



## Lenny (Sep 10, 2010)

Toni said:


> Lenny do you really think I know how to cast a blank? LOL NOT! They are quite messy because they are not cast I get ink everywhere.


 
Your not alone there!  

I guess that will have to be one of our New Years resolutions ... learn how to cast.  ( I think that's why I gave up fly-fishing) 

Is there anything you don't do OUTSTANDINGLY ?:wink:


----------



## Tanner (Sep 10, 2010)

Those look great!!  I hope they're available soon.


----------



## JohnU (Sep 10, 2010)

These are AWESOME!  I can't decide which one I like best.  Great work!  These would be HUGE sellers.


----------



## maxman400 (Sep 10, 2010)

Fantastic as always, I really like the top one.


----------



## workinforwood (Sep 10, 2010)

Excellent pens Toni. I particularly like the second one, it is really super!


----------



## Hucifer (Sep 10, 2010)

Geez girl, you hit it out of the park every time. Wow. I love the fire. I think I need some more time with the Sedona kit though. It needs to grow on me. 

I bet it would look great on one of those copper Jr Retro's I have waiting for the perfect blank...:wink::wink:


----------



## Toni (Sep 11, 2010)

ldb2000 said:


> Hey Toni , the Jersey Dragons want their scales back , they say it's embarrassing running around naked :biggrin:



LOL Butch thank you for the laugh!



Phunky_2003 said:


> Toni
> 
> The work you do is simply amazing.  You certainly raise the bar each time you post.  That Jr. Emperor has to be one of the most creative pens I've seen.   I will say again you need to submit to the PMG.
> 
> Someday when I get things straightened out I hope I'll have one of your pens in my collection.  The things you come up with and do a collection isn't complete without at least one of your pens.  I too look forward to your posts and watch for your next masterpiece.



I do like the Jr.Emperor the best as well.  The guild, submitting, I have not forgotten, just dont know when I will have the nerve to do it I look forward to your purchase one day



Lenny said:


> Toni said:
> 
> 
> > Lenny do you really think I know how to cast a blank? LOL NOT! They are quite messy because they are not cast I get ink everywhere.
> ...


Lenny you are coming to New Zealand to teach me right? I need those rubber thingy's and the casting stuff and the thingy's you shove in the tubes to keep the casting stuff out,etc.. you sure you want to learn this with me, you going to have to use the word "thingy" a lot:tongue::tongue::tongue:



Tanner said:


> Those look great!!  I hope they're available soon.



Sorry they wont be available any time soon, unless Lenny and I learn how to cast.

THANK YOU EVERYONE FOR YOUR FEEDBACK ITS ALWAYS APPRECIATED!!


----------



## Ligget (Sep 11, 2010)

Gorgeous blanks, you done them proud Toni!


----------



## johncrane (Sep 11, 2010)

Beautiful work Toni, my fav is the last one great blank and kit match up :star::biggrin:


----------



## MartinPens (Sep 11, 2010)

Toni,
Wow. I especially like the bottom one with the yellow goldish metalic mixes. Although the red one on the second kit would be amazing too. You are in a league of your own gal. Thanks for sharing so we can do the staring!

Martin


----------



## Russianwolf (Sep 11, 2010)

gorgeous


----------

